# Hummers - anyone other than pianists?



## Headphone Hermit

I was listening to Jeno Jando playing Schubert's Piano Sonata D664 last night and was disturbed by his humming along. This is something that happens to a few pianists but, apart from a lutenist(who shall remain namesless at the moment) I can't recall it for any other instrument in my collection

So, my question is ..... who else hums along whilst playing?


----------



## ahammel

I've heard that Jandó sometimes plays with an unlit cigarette in his mouth to stop himself from humming.


----------



## Ukko

Several conductors have been detected with larynx vibration while 'playing their instruments'.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

yes, I've heard that too. 

Not sure it is 100% effective! Good pianist, though, very good


----------



## hpowders

Leonard Bernstein and Arturo Toscanini can be found humming along on quite a few of their recordings.


----------



## hpowders

The worst humming offender has to be pianist Keith Jarrett. Many of his solo concerts have been ruined by me due to his obnoxious humming.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> Leonard Bernstein and Arturo Toscanini can be found humming along on quite a few of their recordings.


Also Colin Davis at various times in his recording of Sibelius' 5th and 6th recordings. I guess if an audience can cough, a conductor can hum.


----------



## Aramis

Sometimes humming is essential, for example in the famous sonata by LvB, Hummer-klavier.


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> Sometimes humming is essential, for example in the famous sonata by LvB, Hummer-klavier.


That's Hummer-Kleverer you are thinking of; not famous.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

I know you said anyone other than pianists but I can't help bringing up Glenn Gould, notorious Bach-hummer.


----------



## ahammel

Rachmanijohn said:


> I know you said anyone other than pianists but I can't help bringing up Glenn Gould, notorious Bach-hummer.


I once heard an arrangement of the _Goldberg_ aria for chamber ensemble and men's chorus (humming, of course) in GG's honour.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

ahammel said:


> I once heard an arrangement of the _Goldberg_ aria for chamber ensemble and men's chorus (humming, of course) in GG's honour.


Haha fantastic!


----------



## dgee

Gergiev hums and mutters


----------



## ahammel

dgee said:


> Gergiev hums and mutters


At least he doesn't pick his teeth:


----------



## KenOC

Rachmanijohn said:


> I know you said anyone other than pianists but I can't help bringing up Glenn Gould, notorious Bach-hummer.


Gould a Bach-hummer? I could never quite make out just what he was humming.


----------



## ahammel

KenOC said:


> Gould a Bach-hummer? I could never quite make out just what he was humming.


He was also a very fine hummer of Hindemith and Webern. On one album he even hummed Wagner!


----------



## Rachmanijohn

KenOC said:


> Gould a Bach-hummer? I could never quite make out just what he was humming.


Yes it was usually one of the voices that he would be following along with, or fragments thereof. Most of the time. I once saw a documentary about him that I wish I could remember the name of that had a section on it.


----------



## hpowders

Yeah, but humming pays, evidently. Thanks to the money accumulated from concerts of Glenn Gould, Keith Jarrett and Leonard Bernstein, the Hummer SUV was born. But unfortunately, since these guys ain't humming no more, no more, the well dried up and the Hummer, it ain't no more either.


----------



## quack

I ditched Jando's Mozart recordings because of his annoying humming, very well played but incredibly irritating. One thing about Jando, Jarrett and Gould is that humming at least has the pretence of musicality even if it is not the most well-tempered of instruments. Brendel though annoys me even more as he doesn't seem to hum but he mutters and mithers. It is right on the edge of audibility which tends to make it even worse. He just seems permanently irritated that he is having to do this piano playing thing and that he much rather be putting his feet up or having lunch.

Hrumphing, grunting cellists are also an irritant with Jiří Bárta recently reminding me of this. Sure, I know it takes a lot of effort to produce beautiful music from those things but couldn't you just sweat quietly.


----------



## Couac Addict

The guy playing Papageno is always humming in the Magic Flute.


----------



## ahammel

quack said:


> Hrumphing, grunting cellists are also an irritant with Jiří Bárta recently reminding me of this. Sure, I know it takes a lot of effort to produce beautiful music from those things but couldn't you just sweat quietly.


I don't think I've yet heard a string quartet recording without audible gasping and sighing and chair squeaking and what have you.


----------



## Aramis

Couac Addict said:


> The guy playing Papageno is always humming in the Magic Flute.


I've heard recording of _Madama Butterfly_ where the whole choir got out of control in similiar way.


----------



## realdealblues

Not classical, but this guy made a lot of money humming...and subsuquently was voted most annoying singer several years in a row.


----------

